# Yogurt question



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I made yogurt the other day and while it tastes great the bottom of the jar is grainy. I did use some powdered milk in it to thicken it up but I whisked it in good and it had plenty of time to dissolve.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

what sort of method did you use to incubate it?
sometimes that can be an issue.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I used the proof button on my oven. It tastes great though, purely a texture issue.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

How old was the powdered milk? The older it is, the more likely to not dissolve.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Raven I am going to buy some fresh powdered milk and try again. Even my super picky husband says it tastes great. I just think that when the powdered milk didn't dissolve all the way it settled to the bottom which it why it is only grainy at the very bottom. If you mix granola in you can't tell


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Why waste powdered milk? You can just strain the yogurt to the thickness you want. It's *really* easy, I put a coffee filter in my strainer, over a bowl in the fridge (to catch the whey). A couple hours to overnight is all you need, depending how thick you like it.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I prefer to strain as well....it's my lovingly collected milk..why add some ( who knows what kind of crap ?!? from the market powdered milk ) ?
I know that so many recipes suggest adding it to thicken...but you really don't need to.
I use Flour sack towels to drain...simple cotton muslin type fabric in a plastic strainer...put it over a bowl...pour in my yogurt..cover and refrigerate to drain.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have that happen, and I make two gallons at a time and then put it in quart jars, and pretty much every jar as a 1/2" at the bottom with a different texture. 

I don't use powdered milk, I did for a while and then decided it didn't seem to make a difference. I use store bought 1% milk, and use fresh culture every third batch.


----------



## momofseven (Oct 10, 2008)

heat milk to 185 allow to cool to 110, STRAIN milk into your yogurt container, add culture and incubate...no more graininess. Straining is the secret.


----------

